# Roamio stuck on Welcome! Starting up... green center light blinks once then stays lit



## speedster326 (Oct 28, 2019)

Trying to figure out if my Tivo Roamio 500GB (Model TCD846500, both OTA & Cable Card options) with Lifetime subscription can be saved. It was working fine (albeit, there was the occasional random reboot), but when I returned to the room last week, it was suddenly stuck on the "Welcome! Starting up..." screen with the internal green light staying blinking about 20-30 seconds after power up and then remaining lit AND the green circular area lit up on the front left of the device.

I've seen lots of posts and articles about the power supply and various blinking front lights, but I haven't found any instances of the green light blinking briefly and then remaining lit indefinitely. Does anyone have any other ideas? Is it worth trying to have the WeaKnees Repair Service folks take a look? I emailed with them briefly and they said it is always either the power supply or the hard drive, but I've replaced both and the issue persists.

Here's what I've tried so far:

Purchased a replacement power supply on Amazon. Even though it says on the box and in the listing that it was 12vdc 2amp, I just noticed the sticker on the wall wart itself says it's 12vd 0.5am. Aargh. I was able to snag a comparable 12vdc 2amp wall wart from a Seagate external drive and have tried that as well. Neither has an impact - still getting the endless "Welcome! Starting up..." screen with solid green lights. The yellow/amber light never lights up, so I can't try any of the troubleshooting codes.

Replaced the original 500GB hard drive (a WD Green Drive) with a brand new WD Red 3TB NAS drive (WD30EFRX). No change, green lights still on and center one blinks once about 20 to 30 seconds after power up, then stays lit. I even tried exchanging the RED drive with another in case it was bad, and the second new one has no effect. I waited more than 30 minutes with both drives in case the system needed time to initialize the drive, but no change.
Would appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## Slumpert (Oct 18, 2019)

If you have a cable card installed, have you tried to remove it and see if it boots up?


----------



## JZA (Dec 8, 2019)

Slumpert said:


> have you tried to remove it and see if it boots up?


I have the same problem. TiVo Roamio Plus 1TB, endlessly displaying the "Welcome! Starting Up..." screen, and no amount of power cycling will get it any further. The Roamio Plus has an internal power supply and an external common two-lead power cable.
I've tried swapping in a new WD Red 3TB drive, but the same behavior. I didn't format the new drive, as many have said that it's not necessary for up to 3TB. (I also just assumed that the Welcome Starting Up screen isn't part of the tivo's self-setup process; and in the past I've upgraded a Bolt by just dropping in a 3TB), but I'm willing to format or run one of the tools on the new drive such as MFS Tools.
I've searched far and wide on this, but found no posts with a definitive solution.


----------



## speedster326 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi Slumpert,

Thanks for your 11/8 reply. I did try removing the cable card and that didn't work either unfortunately.

Latest update is I purchased another used Roamio on eBay and set it up using the WD 3TB Red NAS drive. When the new one arrived, I tried the AC power supply from the newly purchased Roamio and it had no effect on the old device. So, I can confirm that even using an EOM AC power supply does NOT fix the issue. The new Roamio is working well, but I will update here if find a solution for the issue on the old device.

JZA - good luck with your device!


----------



## perrymc (Aug 23, 2008)

Tivo Customer Support Community Used this TS link but, swapped power supply and fixed it.


----------

